# Hey guys. What the heck is this thing?



## Supernutty (Oct 27, 2020)

*Hey guys, new to the forum. 

Always been a bike nerd, and came across this as part of a car deal but it's way outside of my wheelhouse. I displayed it in my office for awhile but at this point it's sitting in my garage, and I feel like I'm insulting it. 

Any ideas would help as to what it is, what it may be worth, or where I would even sell it. I can't see this being a facebook marketplace kind of thing..

Thanks in advance!

-Alan*


----------



## longtanklars (Oct 27, 2020)

Supernutty said:


> *Hey guys, new to the forum.
> 
> Always been a bike nerd, and came across this as part of a car deal but it's way outside of my wheelhouse. I displayed it in my office for awhile but at this point it's sitting in my garage, and I feel like I'm insulting it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2020)

@Jesse McCauley @New Mexico Brant


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 27, 2020)

looks like early teens 1914-15 28in. wooden wheel. value wise easy $800 or you could go for $1000 but that would be pushing it.you came to the right place to sell it.sell it here on the for sale thread i am sure you will get a response.i am not sure about the manuf. of the bike arrow cycle co. chicago maybe?  maybe even pope mfg.makers of the columbia westfield mass. or even schwinn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2020)

Out of my wheelhouse but I was kind of thinking Pope as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 22, 2022)

Might be an infamous *Pierce* *Arrow *($25)?








						Just found - Arrow by F. A. Baker New York Racing Model? | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

I found this old one recently here in NJ and wondering what year do you suppose? Any relationship with Pierce?  This one still has arrow fletching feathers artwork on top bar near seat tube.  Frame measures 20-1/2" tall. Wheels are 28", possibly mismatched.  Rear hub ND early Model C. Serial #...




					thecabe.com


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 22, 2022)




----------

